# muffin pan scent activity



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't remember who posted this idea recently, but right after I read the idea, I found a 12-muffin MINI muffin pan at a garage sale for 50 cents, so I got it for Shama. I hid a treat under six of the 12 balls/toys. If I recall correctly, it took her 15 minutes to find all the treats. Good times!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cool idea! Thanks for sharing.

I wonder how long it will take her the next time?


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Who doesn't want to kiss Shama's pretty little face. I mean!


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

What an easy and fun activity, thanks for the idea. We will be trying this one soon.


----------

